# Leg Iron Calls



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

lewy149 said:


> Take your hi-Jack and shove it in your, God the government is right our schools are failing apparently people can't read.


Nothing but class...way to represent :lol:


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Big Ches said:


> Nothing but class...way to represent :lol:


Just can't stand idiots and the internet police. Can't wait for your post about to many hens in pics. And ill just stop there before o hijack his thread


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Go easy here fellas

There's plenty of great call mfgs here in michigan and some are active right here in this forum.

(Brent welcome to the site.)That hurdle you're referring to is up just for this purpose
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Come on Sept. 1

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

lewy149 said:


> Just can't stand idiots and the internet police. Can't wait for your post about to many hens in pics. And ill just stop there before o hijack his thread


Internet police? 

It's called respect there lewy. I'll be happy to explain it in further detail if you can't comprehend.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Big Ches said:


> Internet police?
> 
> It's called respect there lewy. I'll be happy to explain it in further detail if you can't comprehend.


Pretty sure that's what you were attempting to do. I have no respect for you because you deserve none. You tried to police this thread saying I hijacked it when he asked for the info. Your now hijacking his thread by continuing this. I could a short novel for you on all if this and people like you who can't help themselves into screwing or nation and themselves but you can't fix stupid


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

lewy149 said:


> Pretty sure that's what you were attempting to do. I have no respect for you because you deserve none. You tried to police this thread saying I hijacked it when he asked for the info. Your now hijacking his thread by continuing this. I could a short novel for you on all if this and people like you who can't help themselves into screwing or nation and themselves but you can't fix stupid


First off, he asked for information where Leg Iron was located. 

Secondly, I am not looking for respect from someone who rambles on and insinuates rediculous accusations that have no merit.

To summarize, feel free to keep up the name calling as I'm sure that makes you feel better about yourself in some strange callous way.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Our mods have expressed many times, if you have a beef with someone use the "PM" method of communicating to each other......


----------



## giantganderz (Apr 16, 2006)

Leg Iron Calls are made in Vicksburg Michigan by Joe Thole and can be ordered online just google Leg Iron Calls. We will be at Franks Great Outdoors in Michigan for their waterfowl show august 27th and 28th.


----------



## 3 Miners (Aug 4, 2011)

Leg Iron calls are great, easy to blow, and offer the user to blow them hard or soft. I used to blow nothing but Migrators untill I picked up a Leg Iron call, its a no brainer. I highly recommend Leg Iron calls. I know my dog likes them, he get more retrieves.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hmmmmmm...a lot of 1st time posters coming out of the wood work on this thread. Highly suspect in my mind...


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

welcome to the site..... you are in the company of some very dedicated hunters who can provide some very good input.... once again welcome and I hope you enjoy the site....


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

We're done, right?

Does anyone remember the original question?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry for starting this thread guys, shake hands and let it go. But I do appreciate all the good input


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Hmmmmmm...a lot of 1st time posters coming out of the wood work on this thread. Highly suspect in my mind...


I was thinking the same thing..


----------



## double_b (Dec 5, 2008)

I've used his duck and goose calls and they stay on my lanyard. I have used a lot of brands of calls and i like to deal with local guys and help them out.. IMHO these are great calls.


----------



## bandseeker (Dec 11, 2006)

joe makes a great call .and they also make a great dvd also


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

All these guys suddenly registering to say how good the calls are....well that just makes the guys calls look bad IMO. I'm not the internet police but I think that company just did a driveby on our forums. lol.

Theres many call makers here in michigan who are active on these boards...stick around for more than 5 minutes and its damn easy to figure out who they are and how to talk to them.

Search function is your friend. use it.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Ha i'm gone for a day and look what happens! It's all good guys. Call makers come and go in this business everyday. I have been @ it for >25 years. I am the size call company I am because that's the way I want it. *I* still turn them by hand one at a time 350 - 500 calls a year. It is what it is and nothing more. I personally have had to deal with this company trying to take my callers away from me with package deals with Rig em right. Nuff said. 

But Shi kid you are right we just had a drive by! LMAO And they were shooting when they went by too. 

As far as "lewy" representing, he was just answering a question a guy had. Not sure what you have in mind by stirring the pot, but your colors are showing through. 

Smoke


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> *It's called respect there lewy.* *I'll be happy to explain it in further detail if you can't comprehend.
> *


(Edit by Mod)

Thanks I appreciate 

Todd Alofs
Call................. anytime

-------- branta post ----
Any issues you guys have with each other, handle it elsewhere. I (we) don't need it in this forum.


----------



## giantganderz (Apr 16, 2006)

Feel better Todd?


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I agree with Shi kid, a dis-service has been done. Now ? I wouldn't touch one of those calls with a ten foot pole. 
The long arm is gonna reach out and touch this one.........


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Make this call and then this thread might be interesting 

http://wildspace.ec.gc.ca/media/sounds/olds.wav

Smoke has always been above the board on the site as far as his products. He has every reason to be on here promoting himself, but never has and doesn't need to. 

Every now and then though we get people joining to spam us with "Goose Skinz", "fake corn", calls, etc...


----------



## SuperMag (Aug 4, 2011)

I may be mistaken but I think this guy was just asking for some input on a call??? And I'm pretty sure he got the input he wanted besides all the bs that everyone put on here that had nothing to do with the calls. If you havent blown the calls or know anything about them you have no reason to be on this thread just to start arguments! Johnny A hopefully you can see past all this and still try one of the leg iron calls out. Good luck this coming season everone!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

SuperMag said:


> I may be mistaken but I think this guy was just asking for some input on a call???


Yeah....he got "advice" on the calls from half a dozen new members who joined, obstensibly to promote a call maker.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Now we're good - thanks

Johnny, there was no problem with your question, so I apologize for everyone else that mayhave turned this thread south.

You know the ol adage by now; "opinions are like (blank)holes, everyone has one"

Use what you want and throw the rest out the window
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

And I'd lock it down if I could remotely

Trying to have some fun here with the new rig.

Other mod can handle it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hows she run


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

I did get some great input, in the ling run I just want to find the right call for me. Now I have more manufacturers to look at. As for all the BS it was atleast some good entertainment. Thanks again guys, and have a successful upcoming season!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

OK.... one a request to stop this.... Locked down...


----------

